# Hand tool or sundry...



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Looking at the amount of brushes I bought this year. Ouch is all I can say.
I always classify brushes as a 'hand tool', but wondered if they would fit better in a sundry category. This year it seems I blew through enough to call them 'consumables'. What do you guys classify them as?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sundry (whatever that means)


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Tool
But I see your point
It's not like they depreciate
Or rather, their depreciation rate is _slightly_ slower than a sheet of sandpaper
Maybe I should re-classify them


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

supplies


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Supplies also


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Supplies?*

SUPLIZE!!!!


----------

